# Need input on dog burial vs cremation ASAP!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok I just had a local TV news person come in and told me they had just finished up an interview with a company who is making caskets for pet burials and how it's becoming a million dollar industry, people paying large $ to bury their pets, etc... So she came in asking me my view. I told her I felt and had more inquiries about urns for cremations. That a lot of people want to keep their furry family members with them during the various moves, etc...

So she put me on the spot and said GREAT! I'll go get a camera crew and we'll be right back! Well darn! I'm not so sure I want to say that on camera when another local business is trying to sell caskets.

So what is your all take on this? Would you rather buy a casket and bury a furry family member or cremation with an urn you keep with you?

Hurry!! She'll be back soon!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would rather do cremation for the reason you mentioned....always being able to have the urn wherever I go. I use to live out on Long Beach, LI and buried my dog there at a pet cemetary and now I miss her because I don't get to go there that much. My last pooch I cremated to always have her near me. Hope it helps in your interview.....Good luck!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would rather do a cremation as well.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I prefer cremation. I like having my deceased fluffs with me, especially if I ever had to move away from the area.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I would go with cremation as well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I had 2 pets creamated a year ago and so thankful now that I opted for that because we are now building a new house and if I had buried them, I really don't think I could have left them behind


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely cremation. There are beautiful urns that you can find now or some might scatter the ashes of their beloved pets. I think that you mentioning cremation isn't going against another local business -- it's giving people an option. And face it, many cannot afford a casket and perpetual (no pun intended) cemetery fees. This is something faced by loved ones who are human - some go for burial, some go for cremation.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a fan of cremation too -- but you might mention that whether or not a pet owner buries their pet or cremates and keeps the ashes in an urn, it is just another example of how much a part of the family our pets are and how important they are to the family. And that the number of requests that you get for urns just proves how much the owners care and love their pets.

That way you won't be stepping on the casket company's toes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Cremation. I rent, and I've read about pet cemeteries going out of business so pets have to be moved, and I suspect the people who now live in my childhood home had to distub a little dog's grave when they re-landscaped or put in the pool I can see on google maps! So I have little boxes of some little doggies remains, in a cabinet drawer with some other keepsakes of them.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Cremation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We do cremation,I could bear to leave my fluffs behind and have their remains disturbed.. We had three buried in our yard , and it sounds nuts,but when we put the house up for sale, we had them exumed and cremated,I just couldn't bear to leave them. I cried the whole time thinking about disturbing them and having them in the cold dark ground,so weird as it seems, it was a relief to have them inside a warm house and going with us when we move.
We took them with us when we moved to Florida, then back again (for family) and think if we hadn't cremated,who know what would have happened to them...

Make sure to put a provision in your will an let people know about their cremains so they can go with you,when you go...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't feel bad about recommending cremation over burial,it's more practical but there will be those who will do burial and that's ok too. It's important to have options.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

We just had to put our beloved Golden Retriever to sleep, after over 13 years loving him. 

We cremated him....and I have his remains in a box in my room. I am not sure what I want to do with some of his remains yet....it was too soon when summer was ending to decide. We will most likely spread some on his favorite spots in our yard etc. I also would like to get a very very small tattoo of a paw print, and I have heard you can use some of the remains in the ink, so your furry baby is always "with you"


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Michelle, that doesnt sound weird at all. We all have to do what helps us heal. I get it.....when I am having a bad moment, missing my big bear, I go and get his remains (in a box) and just hold them and cry. I know his spirit is always with me.....but it helps to know "he" is near me at all times. I miss my dog so much. I am a stay at home mom, and he was always with me, all day long. My protector, my friend. I cried more after his passing, than I did with some people in my life.....just the way it is.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EEE GADS I HATED THAT!!! I thought there was nothing I hated more than having my picture taken. Well I was wrong. Knowing you are being video recorded is beyond horrific!!! So glad I wore a high necked shirt so my nervous red blotches that always pop up on my chest and neck were hidden. And I didn't wash my hair today!! :smpullhair: I think I need a glass of wine. :smheat::faint:

Thanks everyone for your replies. Just wanted to make sure I was on track with the general consensus. The consensus of crazy dog people. :blush:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Cremation, for them, and me too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I kiss my babies containers every night and every morning. I miss them all sooo much!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I vote for creamation. I do know that caskets are getting to be the new next thing, but depending on where you live certain by-laws prohibit the burial of a pet in a back yard. Creamating you can keep the ashes or if someone wishes could bury that in the backyard with a tree on top! it all comes down to the needs and wants of the customer and what their beliefs are.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> EEE GADS I HATED THAT!!! I thought there was nothing I hated more than having my picture taken. Well I was wrong. Knowing you are being video recorded is beyond horrific!!! So glad I wore a high necked shirt so my nervous red blotches that always pop up on my chest and neck were hidden. And I didn't wash my hair today!! :smpullhair: I think I need a glass of wine. :smheat::faint:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replies. Just wanted to make sure I was on track with the general consensus. The consensus of crazy dog people. :blush:


 
LOL, and I missed all this drama! I didn't wash my hair today either, I thought who am I going to bump into today...famous last words. if in doubt wash your hair. 

btw, I say cremation too only because there's no special place to bury a pet here. And the casket place may get the idea to make little urns as well if they see the video.

so how do we get to see his video???? :thumbsup: and the Oscar goes to.......


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I prefer cremation, but I don't like keeping the ashes. If I did get the ashes back, I would probably sprinkle them somewhere (illegal, I know! At least for people) or bury the urn somewhere. I just don't like the idea of keeping them on a mantle or something. It really creeps me out seeing the folks that have a taxidermy pet and it makes me worry about their sanity, like they can't move on and let go.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have cremated those that I've lost and still have the ashes, thinking that someday I will plant a white dogwood tree and sprinkle their ashes in with the tree. Then, even if I moved away, I would know that my dogs are resting in a pretty place. One thing that most people don't know is that many cities and towns have laws prohibiting pet burial in their yards. And, honestly, I would feel really creeped out if I was to move to a new home, dig up a patch of yard for a garden and in the process unearth the remains of someone else's beloved pet.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My Marshmallow is buried in our backyard; but I may consider cremation so I will always know where they are located. I would also consider the price and she is always in my heart. I would never buy a casket or place a pet in a pet cemetery.
I do not want to be cremated myself.
My sister-in-law has the ashes of her husband and parents in a sack in her laundry room. So all of this gives me a great deal to think about.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am a little late, but I too am for cremation. I still have not disposed of Alex's ashes. They are in a special place in my entertainment center with his picture and paw pad imprint.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

We've always buried our deceased pets, growing up thinking that's just what you do. Well, when my little yorkie, Cayce, died in August, I had him cremated. I can't tell you how much it helped me the day I brought his ashes home. Now I don't have to worry that I will ever have to move and leave him behind or that his body is all alone and in the cold hard ground. He never liked being alone, cold, or on hard things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal, we chose cremation for our cat Isaiah when he passed away. We were given the choice of a group cremation where they scatter all the ashes at a pet cemetery (around $50) or a private cremation where you get the ashes back (I believe that was around $300-400). We chose to get Isaiah's ashes back and still have them - we have talked about scattering them somewhere special but can't make a decision. I don't know how I feel about holding on to them but I can't seem to let them go. I didn't look in to burial at all because I knew doing it at home was not an option (we will probably be moving at some point and I hated the idea of leaving him behind) but I actually wouldn't have minded looking in to a spot at a pet cemetery.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cremation*

My Mother passed away 3.5 years ago. Her fluff baby was a pom named Little Bear. He passed away almost 1 year to the day later. We opted for cremation. The cemetary where my precious Mother is buried,would not let us scatter his ashes. Dad went to Lowes, bought PVC pipe about 6 incles long with the caps and we put Little Bears ashes in the pipe along with a picture of him and Mom. Dad glued the caps on each end and we removed the flower vase on the flat headstone and placed Little Bear on Mom's side and returned the vase. Now he is with her and no one knows he's there except the family and now you all...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:cloud9: What a sweet idea.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> We've always buried our deceased pets, growing up thinking that's just what you do. Well, when my little yorkie, Cayce, died in August, I had him cremated. I can't tell you how much it helped me the day I brought his ashes home. Now I don't have to worry that I will ever have to move and leave him behind or that his body is all alone and in the cold hard ground. He never liked being alone, cold, or on hard things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's how my fluffs are ,they don't like to be alone in cold dark places...That's why when our vet offered cremation, it was a hard choice but one I dont' regret. It was hard thinking of burning their precious little bodies but they would be in the ground rotting and being eaten by worms and tree roots growing through them, that was worse to me, plus leaving them alone.
The fluffs we had exumed were almost lost to tree roots..

Just remember to make provisions in a will to let people know about their cremains so they can be with you in the end...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I keep meaning to comment but not having time - my Samantha is on a shelf in my bedroom. That's where Sweetness and Tessa (and any others) will be too, and when my time is up, all of the ashes will be scattered together in one of our very favorite places.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

If I knew that I was going to stay in this house forever I would bury my pet. But if not, then I would go with the urn.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There is no way Sassy is going in the ground.....definitely vote for cremation.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

If Matilda goes before me I am asking for her urn to be buried with me. I just can't think of us apart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> If Matilda goes before me I am asking for her urn to be buried with me. I just can't think of us apart.


The same here. 

I am having such a hard time reading this thread. I just can't bear to think about being wthout my Snowball.


----------

